# Would You Be Interested?



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

I have no life, and I'm really bored, so I wanted to code a website called "Haunters Resource".

It would have a very nice, categorized, _link section_ to include user's home haunts, suppliers, custom prop builders, etc.

The _article section_ would include articles on operating professional and home haunts written by people with experience.

There would also, definitely be a how-to section, much like haunt project only a little different, seeing as you could find how to's by your haunt's theme, type, haunt area, material(s), or price range.

If you registered (for free), you would be allowed access to a very small, limited forum, wishlist, and to do list. You could add things you would like to have to your wish list. You would add props from the how-to section to your to-do list.

Would you visit a website like this? Would you use it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of work, but worthwhile. Why would a person have to register?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

They'd only have to register if they wanted a "wish list" or to-do list thing. That way everyone could view everyone else's and the owner of the lists could add to their own. 

Otherwise, you wouldn't. =]


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Sounds like a lot of work, but worthwhile. Why would a person have to register?


I think it's actually a good idea to have a registration. I've seen open forums that had all kinds of junk posted, which made it not even worthwhile visiting anymore. (Moderators can only spend so much time filtering junk)

Anyway, it sounds like a site I would visit! Keep us informed.

Kerry


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Kaila, how about would YOU be interested in nagging Zombie-F into creating a resource section here? A lot of what you're suggesting is already available here, such as how to sections, and basically you're suggesting starting up another forum. But a resource section might be a valuable asset to this forum. Ask him, he doesn't bite, that's MY job, hehehe...............


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Excellant idea Vlad. K, why recreate the wheel? Hauntforum already has a huge following and getting larger every year. Provided you do this with this forum, you have a built in audience! 

I'd expecially be interested in custom written articles concerning haunts!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Kaila, how about would YOU be interested in nagging Zombie-F into creating a resource section here? A lot of what you're suggesting is already available here, such as how to sections, and basically you're suggesting starting up another forum. But a resource section might be a valuable asset to this forum. Ask him, he doesn't bite, that's MY job, hehehe...............


It's something that's just not that feasible given the structure of the forum software and database. I'd need to personally learn how to code in PHP and make some serious custom modifications to the software that would thus make the forum software completely un-upgradable, which is important as security upgrades and feature upgrades are made on a regular basis.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol, I wasn't suggesting to add it to this site, but your definitely more than welcome to take it if you'd ever like to =) I was gonna code it on my own for my own site.


----------

